# New



## Matthew Verge (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello all,

Just doing the polite and introducing myself here. I'm new to the forum, less new to sailing, and not new at all at sea. I'm currently working on restoring an albacore dinghy, and plan to use that to learn the ropes for the next couple seasons before I move onto something larger and / or more seaworthy for longer trips. 

Not much interest in racing here - more on the dinghy cruising / cruising aspect. 

I plan to ask lots of questions concerning how I can most simply rig my albacore for one-person, and I'll post some progress pics as I go along. With any luck, I can have her in the water when the ice breaks up.

Looking forward to picking your brains!
-Matt


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, I would think an Albacore would make a nice fast cruising dinghy. I will be curious how you set her up for cruising.


----------



## Davenier (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, Welcome to the site.


----------



## Matthew Verge (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks, all!



Arcb said:


> Yes, I would think an Albacore would make a nice fast cruising dinghy. I will be curious how you set her up for cruising.


I'm only planning some very light cruising in the Albacore, as it really isn't intended for this purpose. As of now my only plans are reef points in the main sail and a set of oarlocks.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Thats really all you need. I think you might need to figure out somewhere to sit while you are rowing too. Could be something as simple as a 1×8 board between the seats. Long oars.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

We sailed an Albacore quite a lot. We always carried a paddle for a real emergency but it was not a boat that I would want to row anywhere...sail it or wait. Any breeze at all will make the boat go.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

A long canoe paddle may well work better than oars. I have converted two racing dinghies to cruising dinghies (Fireball and Prindle 16). In both cases I determined oars weren't worth the hassle. Racing dinghies sail so well and row so poorly, its usually easier to wait. Paddling/rowing those boats can make the water feel like concrete. When I was a kid we used Albacores in Scouts. We did some light cruising. Basically tents and sleeping bags stuffed under the bow. Sail the boat to a nearby island (maybe 5 miles), bonfire, hot dogs, hot chocolate. The boats werent modified in any way.


----------



## oldbreed40 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Matthew Verge (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, all! I decided to forego the oars and other modifications in favour of getting her on the water a bit more quickly, and today is the big one. A friend and I are taking her out in some lights airs today to see how she works in her current configuration. 

Appreciate the input! I still wonder what it would be like to row.... but that may be for a different boat.


----------

